
Intel to Buy Imagination Technologies or AMD's RTG? - walterbell
http://vrworld.com/2016/07/21/intel-make-bid-amds-rtg-no-gpus-cannonlake/
======
LordWinstanley
Article is from July. So I guess the answer to the question posed in the
headline was — "No"

~~~
walterbell
It's a prediction about 2019 GPUs, so there are still years to go before an
acquisition or licensing deal is critical.

The same claim is repeated at the end of this Oct 2016 article,
[http://vrworld.com/2016/10/20/intel-skylake-nuc-skull-
canyon...](http://vrworld.com/2016/10/20/intel-skylake-nuc-skull-canyon-vr/)

Edit: on second thought, acquisition or licensing would need to take place
long before 2019 silicon shipment.

